# Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?



## Niederländische (13 April 2011)

Hallo,

Es tut mir leid wenn's schon vorbeigekommen ist. Weil ich nicht so ganz gut Deutsch kann, weiss ich eigentlich auch nicht worauf ich suchen muss, obwohl ich genau weiss, was ich wissen muss. Ich hab's mit ein Paar Wörter versucht aber habe nichts finden können. Ich bin hier in den Niederländen selbst Rechtsanwälterin, aber in Deutschland und auf Deutsch... Naja, natürlich ist entwegt dem Europäisches Konsumentrecht manches auch fast gleich. Aber mit der Fremdsprache ist es trotzdem bischen kompliziert, ausserdem ist ihrer Prozesrecht ganz anders.

Kürze einleitung. 

Meine Mutter (sie und ich leben beide in den Niederlände) hat sich bei irgendwelches blödes deutsches Websites registriert (obwohl sie fast kein Deutsch kann) und jetzt behaupten die Leute von der Website das sie Geld von ihr bekommen sollten, obwohl es eine "kostenlose" service sein soll. Es gibt auch ganz viele Deutsche Leute die mit die gleiche Website die gleiche Probleme haben, ist einfach keine ehrliche Website. Ich hab so ein bischen üeber das Deutsches Kontraktrecht geliesen und es kommt mir vor, es sei nicht so wirklich anders vom Niederländischen, zumindestends im materiellen Sinn, also das sie wirklich einen Recht haben sollen auf das Geld, da mache ich mir in so ferne keine sorge über. (Die ganze Geschichte ist langweilig, glaub mir nur hier auf.)

Aber, was wenn der Inkassoburöklub so blöd sei, zum Gericht zu gehen? Dafür habe ich ein bischen Angst, weil die Niederländische Inkassoburös lieben es, sich Versäumnisurteile (heisst das so auf Deutsch? Wenn keiner kommt, sich zu verteitigen?) zu holen und dann Beschlagnahme und solcher Scheisse zu bauen. Wenn keiner zum Gericht kommt, brauchen die Niederländische Inkassoburös auch nicht einen Kontrakt beim Richter ab zu geben (und schon gar keine allgemeine Bedingungen), dann reicht es oft, die Anmahnungen zu geben und um einen Versäumisurteil zu fragen... :wall: Natürlich kann mann dann noch ganz vieles machen, aber dann hat man schon manche Probleme, und darauf hat meine Mutter gerade kein lust, deshalb haben wir ein Paar Frage.

Die Fragen.

1. Meine Mutter hat gar keine Adresse in Deutschland. Gibt's in Deutschland auch so was wie hier, das mann jemanden zum Gericht einladen kann, wenn mann ihnen nicht finden kann, wobei mann die Einladung zum Gerichts einfach in der Zeitung publiziert? Oder muss mann in Deutschland unbedingt jemanden persöhnlich zum gericht einladen dadurch, das mann es bezeichnen lasst?

2. Wenn ja; wenn mann dann nicht kommt (z.B. weil mann keine deutsche Zeitungen liest), hab ich schon verstanden das es in Deutschland auch so was wie ein Versäumnisurteil gibt, und auch das es noch einfacher zugewiesen wirdt in Deutschland. Was passiert danach? Hier in den Niederlände hat man 4 Woche nachdem entwieder 1. Versäumnisurteil persöhnlich bezeichnet wirdt; 2. mann irgendwas tüt, woraus eindeutig zu verstehen ist, das mann bekannt ist mit dem Versäumnisurteil oder 3. nachdem irgendwelches Tat so wie Beschlagnahme passiert. Gibt's so was in Deutschland auch oder ist's nur 2 Woche und schluss damit? 

Naja vielleicht blöde Frage, tut mir wirklich leid, aber ich weiss so wirklich nicht worauf ich suchen muss im System, welche wörter und so.

Dabei denke ich mir dennoch, ja wenn irgendwelche blöde Inkassoburö wirklich solche Scheisse bauen würden, könnte mann in den Niederländen noch einen "Kort Geding" anfangen und so ein Verbot auf Inkasso-massnahmen fordern. Aber das ist ja auch nicht ohne Risiko. 

Deshalbe möchte ich mehr davon wissen...

Vielen Dank wenn sie mich damit hilfen können (und hyperlinks zum websites wo es erklärt ist reichen, das Lesen auf Deutsch geht bei mir ganz gut, auch juristische Deutschsprache, kein Problem. Es ist nur das wenn mann nicht weiss wie alles heisst und wo man Anfangen sollte, es auch nichts sich findet. Gibt es z.B. in Deutschland eine website mit Gesetze, so wie wetten.nl in den Niederlände? Und wenn ja, wie heisst der Gesetz mit dem Deutschen Prozesrecht?)


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

Hallo "Niederländische"
ich glaube Deinem Posting entnehmen zu können daß es um Seiten geht die wir hier in D  "Abofalle" nennen.
Lies Dir mal die Links in meiner Signatur unten durch.
Du kannst aber auch noch die betreffenden Webseiten schreiben, dann wird es etwas leichter Dir die richtigen Links zu geben
Wenn es aber tatsächlich eine Abofalle ist, wird außer Mahnschreiben in großer Zahl mit haltlosen Drohungen nichts passieren


----------



## Niederländische (13 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

Web.de e-mail... :wall:

Ich erwarte eigentlich nicht das sie wirklich was machen, (und wenn sie es tün, sehe ich sie gerne vor einem Niederländischen Gericht... leider nur teuer) aber ich würde doch ruhiger schlafen wenn ich was mehr wissen würde über wie es mit diesem Versäumnisurteile geht in Deutschland... 

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 22:06:29 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 22:05:09 ----------

Und danke Hippo für's schnelles Antworten, werde mich mal die links anschauen morgen Abend!
:sun::sun::sun:


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

OK, web.de ist keine klassische Abofalle, aber auch nicht sympathischer.
Zu dem Thema gibt es einen Thread mit web.de und den anderen gleichgelagerten über gmx.de

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...b-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...te-gmx-de-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.html

Ich glaube aber nicht wenn hier Klager erhoben würde daß das dann vor einem niederländischen Gericht passieren würde sondern vor einem deutschen Gericht.

Aber wenn die von Deiner Mutter nicht mehr haben als die Mailadresse wird eher nichts passieren - ein Mailpostfach kann man in Deutschland nicht verklagen


Edit: Noch einen Link gefunden >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-bei-web-de-gmx-de-wie-werde-ich-das-los.html


----------



## Goblin (13 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*



> wie es mit diesem Versäumnisurteile geht in Deutschland



Ein Versäumnisurteil ergeht,wenn der Beklagte oder sein Anwalt nicht zur Verhandlung erscheint. Dann muss der Richter nach Aktenlage entscheiden

Lesen >>>>>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

Dazu muß aber erstmal Klager erhoben worden sein und die Klage auch ordnungsgemäß zugestellt sein. Und ob das von web.de bis in die Niederlande durchgezogen wird wegen vielleicht 50 oder 100 Euro wage ich ganz stark zu bezweifeln wenn es bisher noch nicht mal in Deutschland passiert ist


----------



## Teleton (13 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

Voraussetzung für ein Versäumnisurteil ist die ordnungsgemäße Zustellung der Klage und eine Ladung der Parteien. Wenn der Aufenthaltsort einer Partei unbekannt ist kann öffentliche Zustellung (durch Aushang im Gerichtsgebäude) beantragt werden. Dafür muss gegenüber dem Gericht aber nachgewiesen werden, dass alles getan wurde um den Aufenthaltsort zu finden. Nur weil die Gegenseite in den Niederlanden wohnt wird noch keine öffentliche Zustellung angeordnet.


----------



## Niederländische (18 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

@ Teleton

Ach, geht das so in Deutschland... Hier muss man in drei nationale Zeitungen eine Anzeige stellen. :scherzkeks: Und wenn's auf diese weise geht, ab wann lauft der Frist für gegenspruch dagegen?

Als meine Mutter aus Deutschland wieder zurück in den Niederlände gezogen ist, hat sie da eine Niederländische adresse in das Deutsches Systems schreiben lassen. Werden Gerichtsvollzieher so was sehen können, für eine einladung? Weil ich mir denke, wenn sie so was sehen können, mussen sie wenigstends die Einladung nach holland shicken?


@ Hippo 

So was werdet warscheinlich in Deutschland vor dem Gericht gehen ja (zumindestends in Theorie, das sie's wirklich machen glaub ich mir auch nicht) aber dan braucht mann noch in den Niederlände einen Exequatur sich zu holen und das Urteil aus zu führen und da kann man zum Niederländisches gericht für ein Verbot auf ausführung. :scherzkeks: Hab so was niemals gedan, nur auf der Universität beim "moot court" (Google meint, das sei auch ein deutsches Wort, bin mir selbst aber nicht sicher). Aber die kommen dann bestimmt nicht, also dan werden sie dem spass mit der Versäumnisurteile haben, mit Niederländische Prozeskosten dabei...  :spitz: So weit wirdt's eher nicht kommen. Aber wenn, dan wäre es am besten, wenn mann auch zeigen kann, das man vorher auch was versucht hast, also es muss Post hingeshickt werden. Am besten solcher Post, das die Inkassoklubs da gar keinen Lust mehr haben, noch jemals etwas zu schicken. :spitz:


Die links sind voll toll, vielen dank, erklären einiges und jetzt brauche ich wenigstends nicht den ganzen Brief selbst zu schreiben. :sun:


----------



## Niederländische (18 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*



Goblin schrieb:


> Ein Versäumnisurteil ergeht,wenn der Beklagte oder sein Anwalt nicht zur Verhandlung erscheint. Dann muss der Richter nach Aktenlage entscheiden
> 
> Lesen >>>>>>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...-die-trophaeenurteile-der-nutzlosbranche.html



Vor allem dieses Hyperlink ist voll toll, dank. :sun:


----------



## Hippo (18 April 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

Öffentliche Zustellung: Die Ladung wird in einem Schaukasten im Flur des zuständigen Gerichts ausgehängt und gilt in diesem Moment als zugestellt.
Damit wird Dir angerechnet daß Du ab diesem Moment Kenntnis von dem bevorstehenden Prozeß hast. Wenn Du Dich dann eben nicht erscheinst und verteidigst ergeht eben ein Versäumnisurteil.
Das hat aber für den Kläger nur einen Sinn, er kann es sich in seinen "Schaukasten" der Trophäenurteile hängen, denn wenn vorher keine Adresse feststellbar war - wo sollte er dann sein Geld herbekommen.


----------



## Niederländische (1 Mai 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Öffentliche Zustellung: Die Ladung wird in einem Schaukasten im Flur des zuständigen Gerichts ausgehängt und gilt in diesem Moment als zugestellt.
> Damit wird Dir angerechnet daß Du ab diesem Moment Kenntnis von dem bevorstehenden Prozeß hast. Wenn Du Dich dann eben nicht erscheinst und verteidigst ergeht eben ein Versäumnisurteil.
> Das hat aber für den Kläger nur einen Sinn, er kann es sich in seinen "Schaukasten" der Trophäenurteile hängen, denn wenn vorher keine Adresse feststellbar war - wo sollte er dann sein Geld herbekommen.



Und wenn er dan später deine Adresse bekommt? 
(Bin immer noch da, liese auch mit, aber war kurz im Ausland und haette viel zu tun diese Woche, konnte nich früher reagieren)


----------



## Antiscammer (2 Mai 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*

Solange man ihm die Adresse nicht freiwillig gibt, wird er sie auch nicht bekommen.

Und selbst wenn er die Adresse hätte: bei diesen Abzockerwebseiten entstehen keine wirksamen, kostenpflichtige Verträge. Die Abzocker haben vor Gericht keine Chance, die Forderung durchzusetzen. Die klagen schon in Deutschland regelmäßig nicht, in den Niederlanden erst recht nicht.


----------



## Hippo (3 Mai 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*



Niederländische schrieb:


> Und wenn er dan später deine Adresse bekommt?



Woher denn ?
Antiscammer hats schon richtig geschrieben - wenn Du ihm die nicht gibst, wer dann - wenn er sie bis zu einem höchst unwahrscheinlichem Prozeß schon nicht hat

(bin auch grad im Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurlaub)


----------



## Niederländische (8 Mai 2011)

*AW: Niederländische mit blöde Frage: Betrüger Website; Deutsches Inkassoburö; jetzt?*



Hippo schrieb:


> Woher denn ?
> Antiscammer hats schon richtig geschrieben - wenn Du ihm die nicht gibst, wer dann - wenn er sie bis zu einem höchst unwahrscheinlichem Prozeß schon nicht hat
> 
> (bin auch grad im Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurlaub)



Na Europa und so... Mann weiss nie, was die Leute da in Brussel zunächst erfinden. :roll:

Aber eindeutig. Vielen dank. 

Achh Urlaub ist voll toll, vor allem mit dieses Wetter. :sun: Habe selbst Freitag und Montag freigenommen, 4 Tage weg. :sun:

Das hier hat mich auch Spass gemacht, zu lesen: http://medien-internet-und-recht.de/pdf/VT_MIR_2008_059.pdf 
:scherzkeks:


----------

